# Hair cuts in Mexico



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I pay 25 pesos plus a big tip in the supposedly best joint in town. (Not a unisex environment), about once per month.
How about you?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I pay about the same for my children to have their hair cut, if i take them to a barber. Me, I'm a whole different story. I have a friend who was a master stylist in the states, and get a cut, colour, manicure and pedicure, plus cuts for the kids for 500.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I pay from 35 to 50 pesos and I'm not particular about where I go to get a cut.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

"Revive", a unisex shop in Pátzcuaro. Was $25 pesos, went up to $30 last year. OMG. There are cheaper places for haircuts, but I owe it to myself for this little splurge.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I pay 150 pesos every two months for an excellent cut by a young mother in my neighborhood who has a salon in her home. When she was out having her youngest child, I got a cut elsewhere for 50 pesos and, um, looked it.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Ajijic: Mans Haircut, Trim mustache and beard: $70


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I pay $250 for a haircut at the best salon in my neighborhood. I've tried other places, but this is the only one that cuts my hair the way I like. It's my only concession to vanity, so it's worth the price to me every two months or so.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've cut my own hair for years with Electric clippers. If you like short and don't have real straight hair it's pretty easy to get used to. Neighbors borrow them now and then


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Foe a haircut wih no shampoo, $20 Pesos in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, $100 Pesos in Ajijic on Lake Chapala but that Lake Chapala place is a bit fancier.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

esmondperry said:


> Same, I pay $50 and go at kimberlykhairstudio for Hair Salon.


What does your post have to do with the price of haircuts in Mexico?


----------

